# Clavier francais pour les Apple iBook

## NicolasR

Bonjour !

Juste une question, assez pointue : la Gentoo PPC 1.3 contient-elle le clavier francais pour les Apple iBook.

Merci de votre aide !

N.

----------

## Orphee

Je me réponds à moi-même...

Il y a bien un clavier français (KEYMAPS="fr"), mais pas satisfaisant : il manque des caractères...

Y a-t-il une variable pour un clavier mieux mappé, ou un fichier clavier à télécharger quelque part, ou un moyen de remapper ça soi-même ?

----------

## dioxmat

remapper ca : oui, avec xmodmap (et xev pour recuperer les keycodes).

je n'utilise pas du tout de machin pommé, donc je sais pas trop si il existe des keymaps toutes pretes... google est ton ami :)

----------

## Orphee

Dans mes bras !!! Ces outils sont exactement ceux que je cherchais !!! Ca va prendre le temps qu'il faudra, mais je vais me te me nous faire un clavier fr aux petits oignons, je te dis que ça. Et je le posterai ici même dès que ce sera fini.

En fait, j'en n'ai pas trouvé, sur Google... Par contre, je viens de trouver quelqu'un, sur le forum fr.comp.unix.mac, qui s'en est occupé, mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça marche avec les iBook. Mais je peux m'en inspirer.

----------

## dioxmat

ca serait une tres bonne idee ensuite de publier ca sur le web, genre sur sourceforge ou un site perso, et d'en faire la pub sur freshmeat. si le probleme existe c'est que tu ne dois pas etre le seul a l'avoir :)

D'autres distribs l'ont peut etre note...

----------

## Orphee

Exact, je le ferais... Je crois savoir que le clavier fr de la Yellow Dog est pas top non plus... Je vais regarder ce que propose Bug sur le forum, avant de me lancer, histoire d'adapter.

S'il y en a d'autres que ça intéresse, c'est ici :

http://groups.google.fr/groups?dq=&hl=fr&lr=&ie=UTF-8&selm=3d3c9592%240%249458%2479c14f64%40nan-newsreader-01.noos.net

----------

